# Beach cruiser conversion questions



## soon2bEV (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Kurt. There are several 'hub ' motors if you are looking for an easy conversion, I can't speak for their power, but you can get front and rear wheel versions. I came across many on Ebay or you can try electricscooterparts.com they have quite a selection as well I believe.
The motors are inside the wheel and the wheel just bolts on in place of the non powered wheel you take off the bike. They come in kits as well.
cheers
-Daniel


----------

